# Seeking Help for PNP Program in IT sector



## PNP Aspirant (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and looking forward to get some help regarding PNP Canada.

I am working as a Senior Software Engineer for an MNC in Bangalore,India with over 4.5 yrs of experience in Automation Testing. I have visited Canadian Website to gather info on PNP and found a list of 8-9 provinces where I can apply and now I need to know which of these Provinces would be best for IT and what must be the wages to run a family for two. Any help would be really appreciated 

Listing Provinces :

Alberta
British Columbia
Manitoba
New Brunswick
Newfoundland and Labrador
Northwest Territories
Nova Scotia
Ontario
Prince Edward Island
Saskatchewan
Yukon

Thanks
Souvik


----------



## PNP Aspirant (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Expats, 

Can anyone help me out with this, I see 115 veiws with 0 reply .... not sure if I am posting at the right forum


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

PNP Aspirant, you are asking for a lot of information for a very large country. The rules in each province are probably different. 

Your best bet is to do more research and see which provinces you would prefer to live in and which cities in those provinces you want to live in. For example, I live in Toronto Ontario where there are a lot of IT jobs and the cost of living is very high. However in Windsor Ontario the cost is very low. Just like India there expensive and inexpensive areas to live. You may first want to investigate where there are jobs available in your particular field and then you will be better able to narrow down the possible areas you may want to live.

Good luck


----------



## DiscoverTillsonburg (Nov 26, 2012)

I agree. You need to narrow down the field a bit. Ontario, for instance, is one of the most populous provinces and a lot of Canadian companies have their head offices there. Consequently, you may find a lot of opportunities listed.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Plus, you should bear in mind that, in 18 months, IT professional went from being an LMO exempt category to not being on the 2011 list of in-demand skilled worker professions.

Given that IT is not on the last in-demand list, unless you have skills in a niche area the prospect of PNP is remote no matter where you apply.


----------

